
Ask HN: Hiring a Mentor/Teacher - cmmt
Has anyone successfully hired a mentor&#x2F;teacher to help them build a real-world project? If so, how did you find the right person? Are platforms like CodementorX or Toptal worth it, or is there a better way (like posting on HN)?<p>A bit more info about what I&#x27;m hoping to do:<p>My background is on the business side of things, but I have an intermediate JS background and I&#x27;ve been working to learn React through a handful of tutorials (Wes Bos, etc). I&#x27;ve learned a lot, but now I want to take it to the next level. I&#x27;d like to hire a developer who can act as both an engineering lead as well as a mentor to me in building a real-world application (basically a web version of some Desktop software that I already have an existing customer base for). Ideally we would be working with React on the frontend and Node&#x2F;Graphql&#x2F;Postgres (via Prisma) on the backend, since this is the stack I want to learn. In addition to actively writing code, the right person would help guide project architecture, plan sprints, review my code, and provide feedback.
======
mtmail
Similar discussed yesterday "Ask HN: How can I find a good mentor?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20032031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20032031)

~~~
cmmt
Wow, thanks for this link. I missed it yesterday!

------
pdm55
You could try looking in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19797593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19797593)

~~~
cmmt
Good idea, thanks!

